# Nguồn gốc của chăn ga tencel?



## Nguyễn minh thái (2/4/21)

Gần đây ngành công nghiệp sản xuất chăn ga gối đệm ứng dụng rất nhiều chất liệu mới vào sản xuất đặc biệt là các chất liệu sinh học an toàn và thân thiện với người dùng. Nổi lên trong số đó chính là chất liệu vải Tencel – chất liệu vải sinh học đang được ứng dụng trong rất nhiều bộ chăn ga gối đệm của các thương hiệu. Vậy Tencel là gì? Ưu điểm vượt trội của chất liệu này so với những loại khác là gì? Hôm nay Gazi Home sẽ giúp bạn làm sáng rõ những vấn đề này.
Tencel là gì?
Vải Tencel hay còn có tên gọi khác là Lyocell, đây là một loại vải sinh học được chiết xuất từ những cây gỗ thiên nhiên có hàm lượng cenllulo thuộc họ nhà tre như như bạch đàn và phổ biến nhất trong số đó là cây khuynh diệp. Để sản xuất ra loại vải này vỏ gỗ của các loại cây này sẽ được sơ chế và nghiền thành bột sau đó kéo thành sợi bằng công nghệ Nano tạo sự an toàn và thân thiện tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe của người sử dụng.
Lịch sử phát triển
Sợi Tencel bắt đầu được phát triển vào những năm 1980 bởi công ty Courtaulds Fibers ở Conventry, Vương Quốc Anh.
Chăn ga tencel ,Vải Tencel bắt đầu được thương mại hóa tại nhà máy Rayonulds ở Mobile, Alabama vào năm 1990 và nhà máy Grimsby vào năm 1998.
Đến năm 2004 Tencel trở thành sản phẩm nổi tiếng bậc nhất của tập đoàn Lenzing AG và cho đến năm 2013, thương hiệu Tencel của tập đoàn Lenzing nổi tiếng khắp trên toàn thế giới.


Quy Trình Sản Xuất

Bước 1: Hòa tan bột gỗ trong các dung môi hữu cơ không độc hại.
Bước 2: ép đùn dung dịch qua các lỗ nhỏ để tạo ra các chất xơ và dung môi được tái chế để thu hồi sử dụng.
Bước 3: chuyển sợi xơ sang khu vực chuyên dụng để loại bỏ các amine oxit ra khỏi sợi vải.
Bước 4: Rửa sạch sợi, sấy khô sau đó cuộn thành cuộn lớn và dệt thành vải tấm.
Đặc tính
Ưu điểm
Cũng giống như vải cotton truyền thống, cấu tạo của vải Tencel gần như tương tự và mang trên mình đầy đủ những ưu điểm của chất liệu này. Điều tạo nên sự khác biệt nhất của sợi vải Tencel so với những chất liệu khác đó là:
Vải Tencel sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội
Thân thiện với môi trường sống
Sợi vải Tencel, Chăn ga tencel có khả năng phân hủy tự nhiên trong đất nên không gây hại đến môi trường sống của chúng ta. Đặc biệt, trong quá trình sản xuất ra loại chất liệu này không hề sử dụng bất kỳ một loại dung môi hay hóa chất độc hại nào nên không gây hại cho môi trường sống.
Toàn bộ Cenllulo và bột gỗ được dùng trong sản xuất sợi Tencel đều được xử lý trong quá trình khép kín, tất cả các dung môi sử dụng đều được tái chế với tốc độ thu hồi là 99,5%. Các loại rác thải trong quá trình tạo ra sợi Tencel thành phẩm đều bị phân hủy tự nhiên hoặc xử lý sinh học ngay tại chỗ. Đặc biệt, với tính chất của nguyên liệu bột gỗ nên toàn bộ quá trình tạo ra sợi Tencel đều không dùng đến thuốc tẩy.

Nhiều sản phẩm chăn ga gối đệm được ứng dụng chất liệu Tencel
Điểm gây đặc biệt chú ý ở chất liệu mới này chính là nguồn nguyên liệu bột gỗ được khai thác từ những loại cây tự trồng chứ không hề xâm phạm đến những khu rừng tự nhiên vì thế bảo tồn độ nguyên sơ của các khu rừng.
Sự xuất hiện của sợi Tencel có thể loại bỏ đi những tác động tiêu cực nhất đến môi trường sống của chúng ta mà những loại sợi truyền thống không thể làm được.
Thêm nữa, chất liệu Tencel còn có khả năng tái sử dụng nhiều lần, đây chính là giải pháp hoàn tuyệt đối mà bất cứ ngành công nghiệp nào đều đang hướng tới vì một mục tiêu chung tay bảo vệ môi trường sống đang bị đe dọa nghiêm trọng hiện nay.
Đặc biệt, các sản phẩm chăn ga gối từ Tencel có thể vệ sinh và bảo quản rất dễ dàng và không cần dùng nhiều đến hóa chất nên đảm bảo sự thân thiện tuyệt đối với môi trường sống xung quanh ta.
Chăn ga tencel tốt cho sức khỏe.
Với thành phần 100% từ tự nhiên cùng quy trình sản xuất hiện đại nên không có gì khó hiểu khi các sản phẩm từ sợi Tencel luôn là chọn lựa hàng đầu trong việc chăm sóc sức khỏe và bảo vệ giấc ngủ. Có thể điểm qua một số tính năng nổi trội với sức khỏe trên chất liệu này như:
Khả năng hút ẩm xuất sắc: vải Tencel mang đến cảm giác mát lạnh mỗi khi chúng ta chạm tay vào cùng khả năng hút ẩm cực trên cả tuyệt vời. Khi sử dụng các sản phẩm may mặc hay các bộ chăn ga gối đệm chất liệu Tencel thì mồ hôi và độ ẩm không khí chẳng hề tích tụ trên bề mặt mà bị hút vào trong sợi vải rồi nhanh chóng chuyển hóa và tỏa vào không khí xung quanh để loại bỏ tình trạng bí bách và đem lại những cảm nhận thoải mái nhất cho người dùng.



Vải Tencel rất thân thiện với sức khỏe người dùng
Không gây kích ứng da và đặc biệt phù hợp với những làn da nhạy cảm: nguyên liệu hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên nên các sản phẩm làm từ sợi vải Tencel đều an toàn tuyệt đối với làn da nhạy cảm của người dùng, kể cả những ai có cơ địa dễ dị ứng cũng nói không với rắc rối khi sử dụng sản phẩm này. Trên cơ sở tính năng hút ẩm tuyệt vời, sợi vải Tencel đã loại bỏ sạch các loại vi khuẩn tồn tại ở môi trường sống xung quanh ta cùng các tác nhân gây hại.
Các nhà khoa học đã tiến hành một thí nghiệm và kết quả thu được rất đáng mừng đó là số lượng vi khuẩn phát triển trên sợi phải Tencel ít hơn rất nhiều so với những sợi thông thường khác. Điển hình nhất là khả năng giảm số lượng vi khuẩn có mặt xuống 2000 lần so với sợi vải tổng hợp.
Khắc phục nhược điểm cotton
Sợi vải Tencel rất mềm khả năng khô cực nhanh và đặc biệt là không bị nhăn hay co rút hay nhàu nát sau khi giặt. Với những sản phẩm làm từ hất liệu này bạn hoàn toàn có thể giặt bằng máy mà không sợ ảnh hưởng đến chắt lượng sợi sau khi giặt.
Màu sắc phong phú
Sợi Tencel có khả năng hấp thụ vô cùng cao chính vì vậy có thể dễ dàng nhuộm màu vải theo ý thích để tạo ra những sản phẩm bắt mắt, chất lượng.
Nhược điểm
Không thể phủ nhận những ưu điểm tuyệt vời mà vải Tencel mang lại, tuy nhiên loại vải này vẫn còn tồn tại một số nhược điểm khó khắc phục như:
Trong lần giặt đầu tiên nhiều người sẽ thấy vải này co lại khoảng 3% và lo lắng, tuy nhiên sau khi khô hình dáng ban đầu của vải sẽ được khôi phục vì thế không ít người dùng đã hình thành tâm lý bất an.
Vải Tencel có giá thành cao hơn hẳn những loại vải thông thường khác


----------

